# PST: Project Silicon Talisman [Build Log]



## faheemrazzaq (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi,

I am going to start a new build named *PST: Project Silicon Talisman*. I have received most of the parts and awaiting some. It is a combination of old and new parts. I am not upgrading monitor, CPU, motherboard and memory as there isn't much to gain with the Skylake over Haswell Devil's Canyon. The build consists of the following components:

Samsung U28D590D 28-Inch Ultra HD (4K) Monitor
CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-4790K Haswell Devil's Canyon
GPUs: 2x Sli Nvidia Galax/KFA2 GeForce GTX 980 Hall of Fame (HOF)
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400MHz DDR3 (4x4gb)
Motherboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
PSU: SuperFlower Leadex GOLD 1300W Fully Modular "80 Plus Gold" Power Supply - Black
Case: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Full Tower Case - Black
Cabling: Custom cabling ordered to fit the red/white theme.

Watercooling loop:

Coolant: Mayhems Pastel Ice White
CPU Cooler: EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy EVO
GPU Blocks by Diamond Cooling - White Acetal
14/10mm Acrylic Tubing
Barrows Black compression fittings
420mm Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 420 (Push+Pull)
360mm Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GTX 360 (Push+Pull)
Pumps: I am using two different pumps because I already own them and taking them off my existing loop
        Pump 1: Swiftech MCP35X Industrial Pump 12 Volts
        Pump 2: Swiftech MCP655-B Water Pump 12 Volts (EK-XTOP D5 Pump Top)
Radiator Fans:
        420mm Rad: Push/Pull - 6x 140mm Akasa AK-FN063 Viper Fan High Performance S-FLOW Blade Quiet Fan - 3.12 mm/H2O
        360mm Rad: Push - 3x 120mm Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition High Static Pressure Fan - 3.1 mm/H20
                          Pull - 2x 120mm Phobya G-Silent 1500rpm + 1x 120mm Cooler Master Fan

Thanks for watching. 








*Final Build Photos *

































































































































































































































































*System turned ON*

















































































*With Side Panel ON *


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Sep 28, 2015)

Here are a few snaps of custom cabling.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Sep 29, 2015)

First coat on the fan grills. These will go on the rear side panel, which will be cut to accommodate 3 140mm fans for air intake.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Sep 29, 2015)

While I wait for the waterblocks and working on some other bits n pieces; gpu's continue to serve me on air.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Sep 29, 2015)

And finally Galax HOF SLI bridge is ready ;-)


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Sep 29, 2015)

A few images of the gpus before the coolers come off for the waterblocks.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Sep 29, 2015)

Painted 3x Akasa 140mm fans to go on the 420mm radiator. Not painting the other 3 Akasa fans that will be pulling air away from the radiator out of the case; as they are completely hidden. 
















And Corsair high static pressure high performance fans for 360mm rad.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Sep 30, 2015)

I am going for 420mm and 360mm rad. 420mm rad is going in top of the case. Phanteks Enthoo Luxe cant take another triple rad in front or bottom. So I spent sometime messing around with 5.25" bays in front. And I managed to unscrew more than dozen of screws to remove the 5.25" cage, which means I will not be able to install my BD-RW drive but I really dont use it much and I have a spare external drive sitting around if required.

So here are a few images of 5.25" bays cage removal to fit 360mm rad in front.











A view from the top






After the cage detached, I noticed that all the case front panel cables were going through it. Took another 15 minutes to disconnect the cables and connect them back properly 






And finally success. The cage is out and I can fit the 360mm radiator. Now I need to order one.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Sep 30, 2015)

CPU block


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Sep 30, 2015)

Coolant: Mayhems Ice White Pastel






14/10mm Acrylic tubing


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Sep 30, 2015)

a few images of the compression fittings


----------



## patrico (Sep 30, 2015)

looks nice thanks for sharing !!


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Sep 30, 2015)

patrico said:


> looks nice thanks for sharing !!


Thanks buddy. More updates coming soon.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Oct 1, 2015)

D5 Pump Top installation





















This is my Swiftech MCP655-B pump. Time to treat it with a new Top. 


























And here is the 2nd pump that will be part of the loop. Swiftech mcp35x


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Oct 5, 2015)

Made an opening through the rear side panel to install 3x 140mm fans for air intake. hopefully it will bring in enough fresh air. installed the fans with the grills and the dust filters.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Oct 5, 2015)

Made the mounting bracket for both the pumps to go on it. Also sleeved the pump cables. 

Came out very well after cutting, drilling and painting to achieve the perfect fit.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Oct 5, 2015)

420mm radiator goes in the top.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Oct 5, 2015)

360mm rad installed in front. Cable management needs some work yet.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Oct 7, 2015)

Most of the components in the case. Build taking some shape now


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Oct 7, 2015)

CPU block installation.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Nov 3, 2015)

Done a few tubing runs. Still waiting on the gpu blocks before I can close out the loop and move on to the filling.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Nov 14, 2015)

Finally I have received my custom GPU backplates and the blocks. I will let the photos do the talking


----------



## xvi (Nov 14, 2015)

Sub'd.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Nov 14, 2015)

xvi said:


> Sub'd.



Thanks mate


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Nov 14, 2015)

GPU Waterblock and backplate installation.


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 14, 2015)

Those cards are beautiful!  

Subbed!


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Nov 14, 2015)

adulaamin said:


> Those cards are beautiful!
> 
> Subbed!



Much appreciated. thanks buddy.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Nov 15, 2015)

Everything in the case and tubing runs complete. time to fill it up.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Nov 16, 2015)

Ok loop filled and leak testing the system. Final photos of the system coming soon.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Nov 19, 2015)

*Final Build Photos *

































































































































































































































































*System turned ON*

















































































*With Side Panel ON *


----------

